# tcp/ip datenstrom umleiten



## salex (8. Okt 2005)

hallo profis  
ich experementiere gerade ein wenig mit socketprogrammierung herum. so wie ich das ganze verstanden hab   braucht man nicht unbedingt zwei rechner, sprich einen client und einen server.
meine frage ist folgende: kann ich auch den datenstrom zwischen z.b. meinem browser und dem port 80 umleiten (über eine datei oder einen einfachen texteditor)?

habt ihr vielleicht ideen oder noch besser links mit beschreibungen oder tutorials.

vielen dank für eure antworten

alex


----------



## Nick H. (8. Okt 2005)

deine Frage is mir nich ganze klar
meinst du das der Browser zu Port 80 eine Verbindung herstellt
und die Daten die geschickt werden willst du auffangen oder was?

das geht mit nem Sniffer oder einfacher: mit nem Proxy


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2005)

genau das, nick_h. das ist mir auch klar, dass ich mit nem sniffer oder proxy dahin komm wo ich hin will. ich möchte das zeug aber selber "zusammen basteln" und nicht etwas fertiges benutzen....
ideen???
danke für deine antwort


----------



## Nick H. (8. Okt 2005)

na also nen Proxy
das is nich schwer
der muss ja die Daten nich mal auswerten nur weitergeben
und gleichzeitig in ne Datei speichern

hab selber mal einen gemacht


----------



## salex (8. Okt 2005)

wundervoll, also nen proxy.
komm ich damit weiter: java.lang.reflect.proxy oder bin ich da auf nem falschen dampfer?


----------



## Mag1c (8. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ja, ganz falscher Dampfer. Was du brauchst, sind InetAddress, Socket und ServerSocket. Das was am Ende rauskommt, ist erst der Proxy 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Nick H. (8. Okt 2005)

ma ne kleine Liste wie ich das gemacht hab:

erstmal musste bei Firefox den Proxy richtig einstellen
dann muss der Proxy das ServerSocket am richtigen Port öffnen, damit der Fuchs dir seine Daten geben kann
dann musste schauen für wenn der Spaß eigentlich bestimmt war
das steht in dem obersten Tag ich glaub "Host: "
dann ein normales Socket zu der Adresse öffnen die Daten übergeben,
antwort abwarten und unverändert an den Fuchs weitergeben
und die selbigen gleichzeitig in ne Datei schreiben

bin mir nur grad bei einer Sache nicht sicher:
wenn der Fuchs dir seine Daten gibt ist die oberste Zeile glaube ich nicht ganz richtig
dort steht dann der Pfad mit der Domain
ich glaub die Domain musste wegstreichen
bin mir nur nich sicher ob man das muss oder es auch so weitergeben kann


----------



## Grizzly (9. Okt 2005)

Für eine einfache Einführung in das HTTP Protokoll empfehle ich HTTP Made Really Easy auf James Marshall's Generic Home Page. Geht vielleicht in auf alles ein, aber ist ein guter Start. Den Rest kann man sich dann auch direkt aus der entsprechenden RFC holen (die Links dazu stehen am Ende der Seite).


----------

